# Replacing sprinkler head should I move to a different head



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

One of my heads has a leak. Since I'm going to have to replace it I was thinking of upgrading or moving the head. I'm currently on a 1/2 inch line using a rain bird 5000 rotor. I thought about moving it or replacing it with a head that will shoot another ten feet. Any thoughts or opinions are appreciated.


----------



## icepickjazz (Apr 8, 2018)

I like the Rainbird 5004 Plus (Flow shut-off) with the PRS Pressure Regulation. Could you use a different size nozzle from the nozzle tree to get the additional 10' throw distance?


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

A rotor like the 5000 series is going to get you the most throw. Rvan or sprays max out about where rotors begin. I have a mix of 5004-sam and 1800 bodies, with either rvan or van nozzles, depending on the throw I need.

Check that the limiting screw isn't in the spray path. Other than that all you can do is tilt the head back a few degrees to increase range. Moving the head is also important if it is in the wrong spot, as is raising it from below grade. I moved and raised a number of heads this spring for better head to head coverage.

Most likely you are suffering from not enough gpm, with that 1/2 line.


----------

